# hey im new



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum


----------



## jxclass19 (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome.
My name is Julia too. :]


----------



## MagicHorse (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Howrseluva1 (Aug 20, 2009)

hello ull love it here


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hello from a fellow new yorker!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...Hold on, I gotta scoot over to make more room in the sandbox! Have fun... and watch out for the Spyder... she has 8 legs and hoards carrots!


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, I am new here just started yesterday and I think I have found out what all these buttons do. Wanted to tell you about me a little. I have 2 horses of my own. I work on an Arabian horse farm. My horses are not there I have mine else where. I have 2 dogs a German shepherd and a lassa. I just got engaged last fall. Not sure about the getting married part of it. He is a great man and a cowboy so we get along just fine. I cut hair for my main job. I have had my salon for 20 years. I make jewelry part time for now but hope for it to turn into a full time gig. I am looking to connect with like minded individuals. I am happy to be here.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome both of you


----------



## West (Aug 18, 2009)

SDGold said:


> hey just thought i'd introduce myself to you all. Im Julia or Juls. im 16, live in New York and have four horses.my dad does the draft scene so we have two percheron geldings. and i do the AQHA scene... so i have a 1996 AQHA/PHBA Palomino mare named Scarlets Dandy Gold(Bailey) and Allie a 2003 AQHA gray mare, who ill be signing the ownership tranfer paperwork tonight. YAY! I ride ride HUS, WP, H/J and mess with barrels and poles rarely compete in it. i show quite a bit. some WP but hunter under saddle and H/j is where my heart really is. so yeah that is me in a nutshell. look forward to getting to know y'all!


Julia I am very sorry to have butted into your introducing yourself. Still figuring out buttons. I thought I hit new thread but maybe not. Welcome Is what I wanted to say to you. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do here. A very nice forum.


----------



## Prairies Dixie Lee (Aug 22, 2009)

SDGold said:


> hey just thought i'd introduce myself to you all. Im Julia or Juls. im 16, live in New York and have four horses.my dad does the draft scene so we have two percheron geldings. and i do the AQHA scene... so i have a 1996 AQHA/PHBA Palomino mare named Scarlets Dandy Gold(Bailey) and Allie a 2003 AQHA gray mare, who ill be signing the ownership tranfer paperwork tonight. YAY! I ride ride HUS, WP, H/J and mess with barrels and poles rarely compete in it. i show quite a bit. some WP but hunter under saddle and H/j is where my heart really is. so yeah that is me in a nutshell. look forward to getting to know y'all!


Welcome


----------



## CANKLES (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome, SDGold! You are living the horse-filled teen years that I wish I had! Nice to meet you.


----------

